# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Vandaag

## Cyntia19

In de metro bedacht ik dit gedicht. Het is niet de beste maar vond hem wel aardig. Wat vinden jullie er van?

Je bent er elke dag,
Ik wou wel eens dat ik je een paar uur niet zag.
Je niet voelde, geen pijn,
Gewoon een paar uur normaal zijn.
Geen zorgen, rondrennen,uitgaan en shoppen,
Zonder neer te droppen.
Zonder iemand hoeven af te zeggen, en gewoon gaan,
Zonder me door een bos van pijn heen te slaan.
Geen pijnstillers en dokters en uren huilen van de pijn,
Ja dat lijkt me zo fijn. 
Normaal zijn.

En hoe vinden jullie hem? :Big Grin:

----------


## astridsylvia1971

Tjee, dat heb je heel mooi gedaan. Zo uit het niets tijdens en ritje in de metro, komt het boven borrelen.. Mooi hoor!!!

----------


## sietske763

heeeeeeeeeeeeel mooi!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Janneke

Indrukwekkend...

----------

